# 5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

*5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*

I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.

Material List for sled:
Runners: 5/16" x 3/4" x 30" 
Base: 1/2" x 34" x 30" 
Front Fence: 1-1/2" x 5" x 30" 
Rear Fence: 1-1/2" x 5" x 26"

Please check out my website for more videos. http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


An excellent and very informative video! I favorited it and this is how I'll build my next sled. He made this a lot simpler than others and the precision really appeals to me. Thanks a lot for taking the time to do this for us!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Great video - appreciate you doing all the math! Great design.

Jeff


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


"i cant afford to take another hit" - funniest thing I've ever heard!

You're a good looking man - and I'm in love with you (now that you've showed me this)


----------



## phil619 (Dec 13, 2008)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Great video William. Attended one of your classes has greatly improved my woodworking.
Thanks for for sharing your skill and knowledge with us.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great presentation.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


That was a great presentation. Well done video presentation and quite an education on the technique!

Thank you for sharing! Can't ever teach an old dog ENOUGH new tricks!

Cheers!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


you are a good teacher and i learned a lot ,thanks will check out your videos great job. got to favorite this too. thanks for sharing and welcome to LJs hope to one day catch one of your classes


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


I'm at work right now but I watched the first five minutes of this and will definitely come back and watch this video this weekend. Thanks for posting this. I also went to your site. It's really nice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great video. I feel like I just attended your school, without the expensive airfare!


----------



## sailorjo70 (Dec 25, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


great info thats how i will build my next sled thanks for thanks for a great video


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William, thanks so much for making this available. I can't wait to get home this evening and double checking my sled. I kinda hope it's off so I can make a new one per your design!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


I'm getting ready to make my first sled. Your video is going to make that process a lot easier, Thanks for your time and expertise.


----------



## greenguitar (Jul 24, 2008)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I learned so many things from your one video. Your explanations of "whys" and "hows" were very valuable. Thank you for making this video available.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks William! I could have used that a couple weeks ago when I made my sled. Fortunately my design is pretty close to yours and I just need to fine tune it with your method now.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William you are hands down the best woodworking instructor I have listened to date and I've listened to a lot of videos. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thank you!

Your presentation is very clear and concise.


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


nice job - thanks for the class


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. Ng. I made a cross-cut sled a while back but your video has shown me that I really need to make a new one. I will refer to your video when I make it. Thanks again.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you, for taking the time to do this video!

You are a great teacher. Even I was able to follow along and understand. You made it look sooooooo simple, that I think even I CAN do it. As soon as I get my new (to me) TS cleaned, tweaked & aligned, this will be the first shop project on my "To-Do" list!!!

Again, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Do we really need this kind of precision to do woodworking? I read that he is educated as an engineer and it seems to me that he is applying engineering tolerances to woodworking. Ok, that is his thing and I have absolutely nothing against even the highest degree of precision, but I'm probably too lazy to go to those lengths to get it. and I don't believe it is even necessary. In the time that it takes to get the fence straight and the wood that is wasted, a small variation can be easily adjusted with one swoosh of a hand plane, that is, if you can detect the difference. Am I just a woodworking slob, or are there others who feel the same way?


----------



## Borchik (Nov 4, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Yes, we do need to have a good tools and jigs .If you try to build high quality furniture or boxes or cabinets -you will know what's mean to cut right from fist time. I will not have time and I do not want to fix it after gluing .I do not need to worry how much I need to plain to get to right size. What if I need to built 12 chairs or 12 boxes, so I will have to fix all the problems from one chair multiply 12!
It's too much time to waste .Reason why good sled is life saver for woodworkers.
I will tell you from my experience - more precise jigs I will have, less time I will spent for my work to finish it.
If anybody has different opinion, let us know.
I think it is a great when I see video in that quality and step by step how to build it.
I was just planning to build new sled.
William just saved me a lot of my time. Thank you!!!


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone. All I can say is WOW what a nice reception and thank you all for your responses and comments. I hesitated and almost did not post because I'm the "newbe" here and wasn't sure how I'll be received. I would like to address a few people here. 
Dakremer: Thanks for your comment, but my friend here make me realize that I'm lucky that I'm not that good looking, if I had your good looks (that is your picture on your profile, right?) can you imagine, all these women hitting on me and Lord knows I have no self control. I'll be like a drug addict given all the drugs I can have. I sympathize with your good looks. Another lucky thing I have is a beautiful wife and two beautiful daughters.

GarageWoodworks: "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the 5-cut method!!" I hope you're not doing what I think you're doing while you're saying that. Sorry, can't resist.

Phil619: Love your hat!!

Cory: Glad you enjoyed a taste of our school. FYI we have people coming from far, far away, but I know what you mean about the airfare. With gasoline skyrocketing, I'm sure airfare's gone up too. The cost of gas is getting out of hand, it's so bad here in LA that the other day, I saw a gang doing a walk by! BaDaBoom! Get it? "a WALK by" Hello? Did I loose anybody?

Stefang: You're right; it's all up to the individual. I can use an axe to do woodworking, but it will take me longer. It sounds like I'm joking but I'm not. That's how I feel if my jigs and machines are not tuned up. It's faster for me to produce a piece of furniture if all my tools are sharp and machines dialed in. I don't have to correct any errors; I make enough mistakes on my own without the help of inaccurate jigs or machines. It only takes me 5 cuts and one adjustment to adjust a sled dead on, if I can get it that accurate, why not? Do I need to get it that accurate? That's up to you. Same with my joinery, I don't remember the last time I use a shoulder plane to fix a tenon. I use calipers and feeler gauges because of speed, it tells me exactly where I need to cut it correctly. Accuracy is just a bi-product. Lots of students tell me when they first come to class and see me using calipers, they thought I was off my rocker, by the end of the class they realize they've been doing things the hard way all along. You have to trust me on this one. I got 16 students of all levels done with their rocking chair in 6-1/2 days. And yes, I was an educated as an engineer. Please……. Don't hurt me!!!


----------



## Uffe (Mar 9, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you, William! Information/education at its best! I'm really looking forward to building my own cross cut sled now - and now I know how to get it dead on 90 degrees! Thank you, and God bless you! =)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


I just did the 5 cut method to test out how square my sled is. I used a piece of wood that was roughly 10"X10" After the 5th cut, I was off (from front to back) by .01 - I think you said you got yours within .001

If I dont have those feeler gauges , whats a good way to get my fence closer to square?

I can't wait to see your next video!   also, being good looking has its challenges…Its hard to fight off sooo many women all day long….really drains you


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Hey dakremer. Just visited your profile, You're a young, 28 year old, good looking guy, a doctor to be in Chiropractic and have a beautiful lady by your side, a man who has it all ….... and now you're telling me you don't have a stinken $5.00 feeler gauge! What the he!! man? Alright, if you're not going to get yourself a feeler gauge you can use paper shims or a piece of plastic from a plastic bag …. anything that will get you the proper dimension. As I mention on the video you can play with the calculations to make it work. The problem you're going to have is the material use will not be hard as a feeler gauge, so don't squeeze too hard and compress the material used. My other advise: sacrifice your next hair jell purchase and get a feeler gauge.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. William NG and welcome to Lumber Jocks.

For those that don't know, Mr.NG has his own wood working school and does excellent work. Check it out and move up a few notches.

It's well worth the effort.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Intelligent, great teacher and funny too. Me thinks you have it all Mr. Ng thank you very much for sharing just a bit of your vast knowledge and I for one am totally in your camp of being precise to make things easier and quicker. I am very new to working with wood and I make far more mistakes then I care to admit to so I really like to know that it wasn't because one of my tools or jigs was not properly adjusted or constructed. Plus I am very anal about precision anyway so to each his own as long as the finished product comes out to your satisfaction then it's all good.

I only wish I still lived out there as i would be signing up for your class in a heart beat. But living on the east coast does not give me that luxury and I cannot even think about making a dedicated trip out west to attend. Have you thought about doing online classes? Your video was perfect and easy to follow. You covered everything you needed to and you were very detailed with your descriptions of the how's and why's. I think some online classes would work great using the same video format. Maybe you already do that? I am going to check out your website now and see.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. waho6o9 for your warm welcome. I appreciate your kindness…......... Now that we're formally introduced how about we drop the "Mr." and you can call me William. Same goes with Mr. Kickback and Mr. nobuckle. I just want to be one of the "guys" a proud Lumber Jock!! Also thanks for the plug on my school. Greatly appreciate the kind words.

Kickback: I've spoken with a number of people about online classes and I'm happy to say it's on the way.

Thank you! everyone for your comments, support and accepting me to Lumber Jock even with my sarcastic humor. I am serious about my woodworking, but does not take woodworking seriously. I like to have a good time in all that I do and I poke fun with no intentions of offending anyone. A few days ago I felt my video rubbed someone the wrong way and caused some commotion. I believe, if one person say it, ten others are thinking it. I hope I didn't come across in my video that this is the only way or the best way to do things, that is not my intention. That's what makes woodworking so fun, because there's so many ways to do things. So my disclaimer is just because I work at a tight tolerance doesn't mean everyone should or that my way is the best way. That's why I'm here at lumber jock, to steal, I mean, to learn new ideas. As my good friend Yeung Chan would say "We shoot for the moon and if we don't hit it, maybe we can hit a star." and that's OK. Kickback said it right "As long as the finish product comes out to our satisfaction then it's all good"

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


william i'm new at wood working and am learning this craft.really sound like a opputunity to learn but being this new i'm afraid it may be over my head just wondering if it is.will look forward to your on line classes .im going to try to set up the time to come to your classes later this year r maybe get a little more under knowledge my belt .i hear your good at teaching .look forward to learning from you either way thanks


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Hey eddie, sorry for the delayed response, been tied up in the classroom. Don't worry about being over your head, we work with students of all levels and bring them along quickly. I encourage everyone to push them self and face their fears. If you're comfortable doing the same thing, your growth will be slow. If you're weak in hand cut dovetails, make a project using all hand cut dovetails, and so what if it doesn't end up in a gallery, the learning will be HUGE! My advise is seek your weakness and conquer it, and work with someone, whether it's here at my school or at a local woodworking club or a buddy. It's tough to learn by yourself. I know by experience. Best to you and maybe we'll meet someday.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Hi William
Thank you for sharing your know how with is , I really enjoyed watching this video again after viewing it for the first time last week, after the earlier viewing I sent a link to a couple members who were having trouble with making a table saw sled and they were thrilled with your technique and video. Enjoy your time here on Ljs we look forward to more of your great know how.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


a1Jim: Thanks for sharing my video with others, hope it was a help to them. Lj's a great place to learn and bounce ideas around. Picked up a few good tips myself. Told a few friends about Lj and hopefully they'll join. Thanks again for such a warm welcome, I'll definitely carve out my schedule for some Lj time.


----------



## Joe_M (Mar 25, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


"sacrifice your next hair jell purchase and get a feeler gauge" Now that is hilarious, the best line I've read in some time. You have a great sense of humor. Oh to be 28 again (I think, drank lots of alcohol back then!). 

Quick story, I needed to tune up my jointer recently and was following Marc's videos (Jointer's Jumping) which requires feeler gauges. A quick trip to O'Reilly's and $5 later and I have my very own set of feeler gauges. Since then, I've found a ton of uses for them around the shop! Why on earth did I wait so long to buy such a cheap tool that is so invaluable in ordinary use??

William, what an incredible video and technique - thank you for sharing! You are very much appreciated by this wannabe woodworker. I check LJ every day now looking for your next video. I too was an engineer before law school and, as fate would have it, am blessed with a healthy case of OCD on top of that. Your straight forward approach and presentation that only a true teacher could provide have appeased my OCD demons. Please keep us informed on the online video courses, looking forward to them.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Joe_M Oh, what I would give to be 28 again! The feeler gauge is an extension of my tape measure, and I use my tape measure a lot! So you're an engineer AND a lawyer. Holy crap, you're one of those over achievers! You know, they say that us Asians are over achievers too, we're suppose to be smart, hard working, stay out of trouble, good at playing the piano and Kung Fu ….... I'm none of those. Thanks for your comments and Thanks for watching.


----------



## wdh (Jun 7, 2008)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this video William! I made a sled a couple of years ago but I had a hard time getting it squared up as I used the trial and error method, not knowing a better way. After several attempts I never got it to my satifaction then I found the fence had a slight bow in it- I had used a piece of 2×4 pine for the fences. Also your method of making the runners the right size will make a difference. Lots of good information . After viewing your video I know I can make a sled that will be accurate and a valueable tool for my shop! 
I like accuracy.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


wdh Glad the video is of service and thanks so much for watching. Surprise this video is still being viewed. I'm glad you check your fence, I had the same problem, not knowing the fence had a slight convex bow in it and depends where I push up on the fence it changes. Drove me bonkers! Best to you in your next sled.


----------



## MoshupTrail (Aug 11, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William - You should not be surprised. You are a good teacher, this is an excellent video and every starting woodworker needs to make a sled. When I make my next sled I will come back to view this again. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


MoshupTrail - Thank you, you are very kind. I agree, a good accurate sled should be part of everyone's shop, especially those starting out. Thanks so much for watching.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank You so much for showing me how to make a sled right.

Arlin


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Hi

I'am an engineer also….don't let them get to you..lol!

Good video. Thanks for taking the time to make it

Al


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Arlin - The pleasure is all mine. Thanks so much for watching.

BigAl - Are you sure it's wise to profess yourself as an engineer…. cause they'll find you and they'll mess with you! LOL!! I don't understand why engineers get such a bad rap in woodworking.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


I came to see this video because it was recommended by a couple of woodworking friends. While I chose a bit of a different design I do like what you did. I along with Arron are building my new sled the old one was pretty darn good but got lost in the move the new one is based on  we have it all done except for the mounting of the fences and the accessories Aaron said to watch your video and so did Dave so I took the 20 or so minutes and was very pleased that I did.. I was concerned that I had to figure out how to mount the fence accurately but I am not worried about it any more. I have always had a sled but now I know I was probably not as accurate as I had thought I was I am always happy to get a fresh perspective on my craft and I hope I am going to get this necessary jig finished and as accurate as yours is.. Thanks so much for your help. This was the best 20 minute video I have seen on Lumberjocks well done 5 out of 5 stars!


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


thedude50 - I apologize for the delayed response, was tied up in the classroom. Not familiar with the College of the Sequoias, but looks like a pretty cool place for woodworking. I have to say "that is one good looking sled!" Looks like you've put all the bells and whistles and even threw in the kitchen sink in that sled! I click on the pictures and the one that blew me away was how it was stored. The curve on the rack for the accessories complimented the sled very nicely, and they say "I'm anal". Very cool! I feel kinda guilty not having a home for my sled. It just sits on the concrete right next to my saw. Thanks for the video rating, glad to help. By the way the video was 37 minutes long, not 20 and I take that as a compliment. Glad the video went by quick and didn't bored you…...... or did you watch the first 20 minutes and that was enough?????


----------



## Joe_M (Mar 25, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William,

Am considering flying out to attend your cabinet class in July. Just curious if that class is appropriate for a hobbyist who has built a handful of cabinets?

Joe_M


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William, I guessed at the time. The sled i linked to was Aaron's. I worked with him to make mine which is a little different but only a couple of minor changes to Aaron's sled . The video was a great watch I have it linked into my blog so my readers will get to check it out I hope the video goes viral on the woodworking world wide web . It is so cool. I finished my fence and it was so close to perfect It was sick.

In the video you use a nice magnetic feather board who is the manufacture and what model is it I think I want one. I also picked up that little splitter devise you are using I think it is pretty cool and I just need to get it added to my zero clearance insert I also need to go buy some little screws to level the insert I am curious if you put a bran on the front of the throat plate insert to keep it from popping out. I have heard pros and cons what is your opinion on the topic?


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Joe_M : The cabinet class would be a perfect fit for someone like you. I prefer working with someone that is not set in their ways with cabinet building. There will be some math involved, but I simplify it to the point where you don't have to spend $10,000 on a software package like I did when I was heavy into building custom cabinets and home theaters. I'm always honored when someone takes the time to come to our school for a week whether they're traveling across country or from out of the country. I understand the sacrifice and I make sure they get their monies worth. I hope you can join us, it'll be an honor.

thedude50 : Give my compliments to Aaron. Great looking sled! I think you're in good hands working with Aaron and I'm sure yours will turn out just as nice. As for the magnetic feather board it's the Grip-tite 2000 you can see it here http://wnwoodworkingschool.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=7&products_id=157

As for the zero clearance throat plate, I don't use any pins to keep it from popping out, but that's not a bad idea, it wouldn't hurt. What I strongly suggest is when you raise the blade to cut thru your throat plate, make sure you crank it all the way up and your fence set at 1/2" . The fence will help hold the plate down while the blade rises up. With the blade at it's highest position and the fence in place, turn the saw on and off a few times to allow the run out of your blade to clear some of the "zero" clearance. Make sure your zero clearance throat plate has a TIGHT fit to avoid vibrating into the blade, and I don't have to tell you what would happen if it does. I make mine out of recycled 1/2" Baltic birch from the old sled base I just replaced. I take out all the screws, throw away the fence and runners and cut up the base for my throat plates. Gives it another life. Hope you'll post some pics when your sled is done.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William it is not yet done as Aaron had to have brain surgery he tells me he is doing fone but it will be a few weeks before he is back to my shop. I am currently building a Saw Till from Brit and it is going to be made out of some 150 year ol Hemlock Lumber is is a wonderful piece and the wood has a great look even re planed down the nail holes and knots were worked around, Ill show you later but the sled is functional I wont say finished because the exit box has not been made I want to either dovetail it of make box joints to set it off And I am waiting for Aaron to aid me in the 45 cut off features of the sled. Here is a photo of the sled before its finished I love the contrast in the birch and the black walnut.









I have not decided on a finish for the sled the plywood base was prefinished any ides I was thinking Maloof oil and then a lacquer spray finish ill hvlp spray it but am open to your Ideas William


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


Thank you William. A lot of helpful information, Very instructive.

Now I´m gonna check my sled.


----------



## wnwoodworkingschool (Jan 3, 2012)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


thedude50: Glad to hear Aaron is recovering. My best wishes to him. As far as the finish on the sled… I don't put any finish on mine because I don't want a smooth surface. When I put my work piece on the sled I don't want it to slip and slide. So you're going to dovetail or add box joint to your exit box….. Dude, you're killing me!! If mine looked that nice, I'll never use it! One question, after looking at your sled, why are there so many holes and slots on the base. It looks like they have "T" slots underneath. Is it for hold downs? My concern is, with so many slots or "cuts" on the base, it might weaken it and prone to move and warp and will not stay flat, especially if you tighten it, the "T" slots underneath will tend to push up. Just curious.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

wnwoodworkingschool said:


> *5 Cuts to a "Perfect" Cross Cut Sled*
> 
> I've been getting a few email requests for a video on how I calculate the error ratio and how to correct and construct a cross cut sled that's dead on square. I've been demonstrating this at the Woodworking shows for the past 5, 6 years and I still get emails asking me about the error ratio calculations. So here it is.
> 
> ...


William, that is Aaron's design I know it is not the last sled I will ever make but the slots are necessary for the miter adapters for the 45 degree angle cuts. I can also put a finish on the walnut but i wont make it slippery so no wax I think it will be fine to use an oil to make the grain in the black walnut standout a bit maybe blo or Maloof oil or a danish oil no varnish I also thought of a skinny strip of grip paper. So far the thing seems to stay flat his proto type has been in use for a whole semester so I think I will be OK . however I asked the same question.


----------

